# Clausing  5914 Carriage lock.



## Gordie (Jun 20, 2018)

After purchasing this lathe, I found the NUT for the carriage lock was missing.  Anybody know where I can get a picture of one, or a schematic of the nut.  I would like to make one, but have no idea what dims are or how it is shaped.   Thanks for any help you have to offer.


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 20, 2018)

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=17226

Page 21


----------



## machPete99 (Jun 20, 2018)

I think it is on page 28 of the above PDF, labeled 126-044, which appears to be the 4900 series lathe. I can look at whats on my 5900 later...


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 20, 2018)

Gordie,

Have you called Clausing yet to see whether or not they still have some?  800-323-0972.  I haven't asked for parts for any of the older Clausing machines but parts availability is fairly good on the Atlas lathes and less so on the mills and shapers.  If you can find the part number first, that may increase your chances of getting either the part or a drawing from which to make it.  If they do still have it, be prepared for the price to be a today's price, not what it would have been last century.  If they don't have it, ask whether they have the drawing and if so, get them to email you a PDF.  And if you'll send me the PDF, I'll clean it up and put it into Downloads.


----------



## machPete99 (Jun 20, 2018)

See below for pics and dimensions. This is from 5914 lathe.
The .240 and .280 dimensions are the more important ones.
Bolt is 7/16-14.

You are lucky that I had wanted to pull my carriage to clean it up and replace the wipers, as thats what is needed to get to this thing.
Enjoy!


----------



## Gordie (Jun 21, 2018)

I want to Thank everybody that responded to this post.  machPete99, you really  stepped up to the plate.  Now I have everything I need to make one.  Even though it doesn't look like the part in the schematic, I am sure it will work.   Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## Gordie (Jun 21, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> Gordie,
> 
> Have you called Clausing yet to see whether or not they still have some?  800-323-0972.  I haven't asked for parts for any of the older Clausing machines but parts availability is fairly good on the Atlas lathes and less so on the mills and shapers.  If you can find the part number first, that may increase your chances of getting either the part or a drawing from which to make it.  If they do still have it, be prepared for the price to be a today's price, not what it would have been last century.  If they don't have it, ask whether they have the drawing and if so, get them to email you a PDF.  And if you'll send me the PDF, I'll clean it up and put it into Downloads.


----------



## machPete99 (Jun 21, 2018)

Looks like I missed a dimension (depth of the notch, .565), updated drawing is attached.
You might want to leave some meat here and fit to your lathe such that the lip and step touch evenly against the carriage and bed rail underside.


----------

